# New car, don't slate me!



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

But this is what i have just purchased, picked it up this morning and loving it.


















Hopefully BAMTT will approve :wink:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Haven't driven a scooby for a while, but last time I was impressed with performance and handling but totally underwhelmed with fit, finish, and trim quality :? ; put me off for life.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Never driven one, meant to be an excellent car in terms of power and handling.

It's the same with the evo though. I really liked the look of the evox, sat in one and felt like a mondeo. :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Gald you picked the right colour :wink:

Getting to used to it and the fuel bills yet ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd rather get the bus... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nah, I'm being unfair... 

To be honest I respect their obvious ability but I'd be really embarrassed to drive one. That rear spoiler just offends my eyes


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

After 1 hr of ownership and i had already had a fellow Subaru driver wave as he drove the opposite way :lol: :lol: Sad but all you get is friendly comments (aswell as "pimp my ride" jokes). 
I still love the TT but there totally different cars to try comparing.

I have not been too mad with the right foot so far and 90 miles on half a tank i thought was pretty good


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh yeah forgot about the wave thing, just about every Impreza driver does it :lol:

Rusty's right about the looks and spoiler, but then you don't buy an Impreza because it looks nice


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

But the spoiler is there for a reason not for chav appeal. Having driven my friends hawkeye Impreza Spec D PPP which he later wrote off with me in it, it just didn't seem the same car at the highspeed sideways stuff!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nah, I'm being unfair...
> 
> To be honest I respect their obvious ability but I'd be really embarrassed to drive one. That rear spoiler just offends my eyes


Any spoiler offends you rich!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

lmracing said:


> But this is what i have just purchased, picked it up this morning and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on you mate.
Ive just come from an Impreza (needed to free some cashflow to enable us to get a bigger place):

http://pistonheads.com/sales/1018374.htm

Thats my third Impreza; if there is anything you need to know dont hesitate to give us a shout!

Im sure you'll have a very good time driving it, but you can do a few things pretty easily to make it much better than stock.

Ben


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

subvertbeats said:


> lmracing said:
> 
> 
> > But this is what i have just purchased, picked it up this morning and loving it.
> ...


I don't mind yours Ben, far more subtle. Again no doubting their ability, just the image am I being shallow?


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

I think you have to drive a nicely set up one to truly get it, but I agree with you on some points.
My first impreza I imported from Japan in 1997 when I was 21.
This was before you could buy STI versions in the UK. It was a v4 Type R - a lighter weight 2 door coupe version.
Since they werent available in the UK, and even UK impreza turbo versions were still high value, the image wasnt the same.
That car had gold wheels, but it was rare to see one so I was cool with that. The spoiler wasnt so huge either.
Over the next 10 years it became easier and easier to acquire cheap imports, and this placed the car within the budget of those who could give the car a bad name. 
Ive had 2 more imprezas since then - first a UK300 limited edition bugeye - spoiler was again more subtle on that and I had the wheels powder coated anthracite, and then this last one thats up for sale now.
Sad thing is, you do seem to see a lot more chavved up style imprezas than non...
Next thing was you'd get certain versions of new shapes being offered on company car schemes, or reps would use their car allowance on them - rules of these schemes often exclude 2-doors sports cars, but not 4-door saloons. I think this is less of a problem in the past 2 years with the financial situation and new tax rules.

I tend not to worry too much about what people think and Ive had immense driving fun in all of my imprezas, and met some great folk along the way.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

lmracing said:


> But the spoiler is there for a reason not for chav appeal. Having driven my friends hawkeye Impreza Spec D PPP which he later wrote off with me in it, it just didn't seem the same car at the highspeed sideways stuff!


The Prodrive spoiler adds around 20% downforce at speeds above 100mph but the standard STI spoiler does remarkably little.

There are several other things that need to be done to transform the car away from the safe, understeery characteristics that are set up by default from the factory.


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nah, I'm being unfair...
> 
> To be honest I respect their obvious ability but I'd be really embarrassed to drive one. That rear spoiler just offends my eyes


wicked car mate. subaru is a true drivers car. rusty disses everyones cars. the idiot dont know anything about cars. he got an old shape tt and puts down everybody elses cars. he wont be seen in a subaru but will be seen in his hairdresser tt with his fat belly sticin out.
rusty u old knob fuck off get a life u fat kunt. 
fat dick drives a womans car and dares diss a subaru!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

tt don said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm being unfair...
> ...


 [smiley=stop.gif] Rusty seems like a good enough guy to me and i do drive a Subaru


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> tt don said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


All water off a duck's back mate.

Plus he comes from Walsall... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

your an overweight fat bastard pls you drive a girls car!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tt don said:


> your an overweight fat bastard pls you drive a girls car!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Game over.

You were warned a few months ago, and banned for a week. That ban is now permanent.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

seems that no marque or forum is immune to clowns :roll:


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

IMRACING :wink: 
Great car buddy & never heard of a dash pod going on a scoobie :lol: 
All the best.


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

mobbster said:


> IMRACING :wink:
> Great car buddy & never heard of a dash pod going on a scoobie :lol:
> All the best.


Cheers Fella and thanks for the other comments too! 

I didn't want to post while that idiot was (not you Rusty :wink: ), i'm just shocked he managed to knock up 80 posts! I wouldn't have posted if i didn't expext to get the Chav vs Hairdresser jokes :lol:

Anyway i'm still really enjoying it and have got a rolling road day soon which i hope will be as much fun as the TT one that Adam sorted!

PEACE Brothers!


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

subvertbeats - love your impreza, you must be gutted getting rid! But still the TT is a nice substitute 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lmracing said:


> I didn't want to post while that idiot was (not you Rusty :wink: )


If you want to call me an idiot mate, go ahead... :lol:

Been called a lot worse. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You


rustyintegrale said:


> lmracing said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want to post while that idiot was (not you Rusty :wink: )
> ...


You MP


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

lmracing said:


> subvertbeats - love your impreza, you must be gutted getting rid! But still the TT is a nice substitute 8)


Yeh I am, but enjoying the TT, had my stereo fitted yesterday and windows tinted.
Looks and sounds much better now


----------

